# Three men & a river....



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Three men were hiking through a forest when they came upon a large raging and violent river.

Needing to get to the other side, the first man prayed: 'Dear God, please give me the strength to cross the river.'

Poof! .. God gave him big arms and strong legs and he was able to swim across in about 2 hours, having almost drowned twice. 

After witnessing that, the second man prayed: 'Dear God, please give me the strength and the tools to cross the river'

Poof! .. God gave him a rowboat and strong arms and strong legs and he was able to row across in about an hour after almost capsizing once. 

Seeing what happened to the first two men, the third man prayed: 'Dear God,please give me the strength, the tools and the intelligence to cross the river'

Poof! .. He was turned into a woman. She checked the map, hiked one hundred yards up stream and walked across the bridge. :wink:

'If at first you don't succeed, do it the way your wife told you to in the first place!'


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

How the hell did the woman know how to read a map? :roll: :wink:


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> How the hell did the woman know how to read a map? :roll: :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Women reading a map :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i thought that was the joke :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Becareful you lot, you're on sticky ground 

Next you will be getting at parking techniques 

Seasurfer


----------

